# GFX Resources



## WonderK

Welcome to the GFX resources thread. This thread is used as hub so people can share their resources. GFX resources are C4Ds, fractals, stocks, textures, brushes, fonts, smudge settings, tutorials, PSD files, tips, tricks, and good quality renders. Here, you can share GFX resources you've stumbled across or made, get feedback on your GFX works, help others, and ask any GFX related questions. The purpose of this thread is to make your signature-making experience a more enjoyable one.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

All credit is given to the artists for making these GFX resources. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TUTORIALS*

*Concept understanding tutorials*

Preparations for making a signature
Do's and don'ts of making a good signature
Lighting and shadows
Using your renders light source
Adding depth
How to make text look great in a signature
LamiraGFX's guide to making a fantastic splatter signature
Pen tooling basics

*Beginner tutorials*

Simple vectors
Simple splatter
Simple smudging
C4D use and gradient maps

*Intermediate tutorials*

Smudging
C4D and fractal meshing
Clipping masks
Using C4Ds, fractals, depth, and lighting
Vector and depth adjustments

*Advanced tutorials*

Advanced smudging
C4D and layer adjustments
C4D usage, pen-tooling, and atmospheric lighting
C4D usage, fractal, atmospheric lighting, pen-tooling, and background blending
Mass pen-tooling and C4D usage

*GIMP tutorials*

Using the rectangle tool and smudging 
Smudging, lighting, and C4D usage
Clipping masks, C4D usage, and lighting

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*C4D AND FRACTAL PACKS*

Abstract bubbles
Morbid-sheep's monster fractal pack (200)
Fractals
Fractals 2
C4Ds
Abstract C4D
Abstract C4D 2
Abstract C4D 3

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PSD FILES*

lahabz's PSD pack
JPhilly's PSD pack
Luquicas's PSD pack
Kyonjptolentino's PSD pack
Cyrux-gfx's PSD pack

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TEXTURES*

Vintage and paper pack
Vintage, paper, and colorful pack
Random textures pack
Carlton's Textures
So-ghislaine's textures

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HIGH QUALITY RENDERS*

Anime renders pack (800 FREAKING RENDERS)
Anime renders pack 2
Videogame renders pack
PlanetRenders (site)
BakaRenders (site)
Renders-Graphics (site)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FONTS*

Jellyka's fonts
Contempory fonts
Circled fonts
1001 Free fonts (site)
DaFont (site)
ReFont (site)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BRUSHES*

Ner's vector brushes
GK's vector brushes pack
GKgfx's vector brushes pack
club-owner9's 130 splatter brushes pack
Technologic brushes pack
Star brushes pack
GIMP stars

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SMUDGE BRUSHES*

Chilled smudge brushes
Smudge effect brushes
17 smudge brushes

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RESOURCE PACKS*

Elite Graphic's resource pack
Platinification's resource pack
Platinification's resource pack 2
SIRSENDUDUTTA's resource pack
zenron's resource pack
ITookYourWaffles' resource pack

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The GFX resources here will always be growing. I'll be sure to edit this front page whenever there's an excellent GFX resource that should be added to this collection. From this point, you post whatever you're working on, ask questions, help others, and enjoy these resources I've collected from various GFX artists. And once again, all credit is given to the GFX artists that created these. ​


----------



## ryan88

great! i'll be making GFX sigs because of this!


----------



## Aradai

Ooh, yes! When I download GIMP, I'll be sure to go to this thread first.


----------



## Axeler137

Yes thank you so much wonder! You are an amazing soul!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

NEEDED THIS 

thank you devin <333


----------



## Stepheroo

yeyeyyeyeeyye sub'd and bookmarked aw shat


----------



## WonderK

Knew there was a typo somewhere. Fixed the "Using your renders light source" link.


----------



## Aryxia

Oooh! I wanna join in~ I can't find all of my commonly used resources, but here are some. Starred links are my faves.

Textures:
maybe-bec
Carllton*****
psDisney
Yukoki*
slaysx
Mintyramen

Novakist*

GIMP Curves:
DaamiGimp
JFotography*
Greenlay
More Greenlay*

GIMP Scripts & .xcf Files:
ClaireJones
gimpedia*

Fonts:
Circled*
Star Avenue
Comfortaa
Contempory*
Jellyka Fonts*
Eight One
Book Jacket*
Wendy* (I never make this one any larger than 14px. 10 or under is ideal.)
Brain Flower
Modeno*


----------



## WonderK

Aryxia said:


> Oooh! I wanna join in~ I can't find all of my commonly used resources, but here are some. Starred links are my faves.
> 
> Textures:
> maybe-bec
> Carllton*****
> psDisney
> Yukoki*
> slaysx
> Mintyramen
> 
> Novakist*
> 
> GIMP Curves:
> DaamiGimp
> JFotography*
> Greenlay
> More Greenlay*
> 
> GIMP Scripts & .xcf Files:
> ClaireJones
> gimpedia*
> 
> Fonts:
> Circled*
> Star Avenue
> Comfortaa
> Contempory*
> Jellyka Fonts*
> Eight One
> Book Jacket*
> Wendy* (I never make this one any larger than 14px. 10 or under is ideal.)
> Brain Flower
> Modeno*



Excellent resources. I'll be sure to post a couple on the front page.


----------



## Beary

THANK YOU SO MUCH
will use this <333
LIGHTING TUTORIALS I NEED YOUUUU


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH
> will use this <333
> LIGHTING TUTORIALS I NEED YOUUUU



Heh. Told you I'd answer that question of yours.


----------



## Stepheroo

Every tutorials here I comes.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Heh. Told you I'd answer that question of yours.



And for that, I bow before you *bows*

ahem
perhaps I'll submit some stuff of my own c;


----------



## London

Ah, this is amazing. Thank you! 
Hopefully my sigs will improve... I'm done school in about 2 weeks (until January, yay) so I'll have more time to practice too. 

Also, the front page looks so pretty with all the coordinated colours.. <3


----------



## BungoTheElf

sheds tear forever though because vectors and I have no photoshop :'(


----------



## Aryxia

lynn105 said:


> sheds tear forever though because vectors and I have no photoshop :'(



Are you talking about the vector brushes? You can use Photoshop brushes in Gimp


----------



## Shirohibiki

lovely thread! im very glad you posted this! maybe, someday, ill try it out on my own.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whooo super excited <3 once our lil' puppy gets less hyper I will be making time to work on many of these lovely resources/tutorials


----------



## WonderK

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whooo super excited <3 once our lil' puppy gets less hyper I will be making time to work on many of these lovely resources/tutorials



This thread isn't going anywhere. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> This thread isn't going anywhere. Take all the time you need.



Sounds fantastic, once again thanks for the hard work


----------



## Axeler137

I may or may not just went on a huge download spree. Whooops!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Axeler137 said:


> I may or may not just went on a huge download spree. Whooops!



Hahaha, I may do the same tomorrow when I get a chance


----------



## WonderK

Added several links to the front page.


----------



## Gregriii

I've seen a program called Topaz that makes some cool effects, it has to be bought, but It can be downloaded x3 They are a lot of types of "Topaz"


----------



## unravel

Niceee one dude
Anyway I'm going to share mine on Saturday thanks Wonderk


----------



## JellofishXD

Tysm for making this thread WonderK before I was clueless on making gfx sigs but now I actually know how to use the brushes lol!


----------



## unravel

Sticky thread pls :3


----------



## JellofishXD

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Sticky thread pls :3



I second this!


----------



## BerryPop

I found some here:
http://gkgfx.deviantart.com/art/Star-Vector-Brush-Set-PS7-62409236


----------



## Beary

*takes laaaaaarge breath*
TIME TO DO EVEERYTUTORIAL YEAAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

o yes sticky this pls


----------



## Cam1

Sticky pls.


----------



## Beary

#WonderK4Mod2015
#UnicornWonderKMustHappen


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> #WonderK4Mod2015
> #UnicornWonderKMustHappen



 A little small, but I dont feel like cropping all of the white out


----------



## Beary

I'm going on a download spree


----------



## Beary

Some tutorials I found useful:

Clipping mask tutorial + sig tutorial

How to use depth in your signatures

Fire effects in signatures

What C4D renders are and how to use them

Absolute newbie tutorial


----------



## WonderK

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to request a sticky for this.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> I suppose it wouldn't hurt to request a sticky for this.



it would be wondrous


----------



## Beary

*glares at sister*
gerroff the computer so I can make siggis dangit


----------



## WonderK

Added a couple more links on the front page. I'm also asking Thunder if it's OK for this thread to be stickied.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Added a couple more links on the front page. I'm also asking Thunder if it's OK for this thread to be stickied.



you better get it stickied. c;
kidding but pls do


----------



## mob

also http://bakarenders.com/renders/


----------



## WonderK

bot said:


> also http://bakarenders.com/renders/



Added it to the front page. Thanks.


----------



## WonderK

Added several intermediate and advanced tutorials. I'm having trouble finding beginner level tutorials (the end products don't meet my expectations).


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Added several intermediate and advanced tutorials. I'm having trouble finding beginner level tutorials (the end products don't meet my expectations).



The WonderK standard is a high bar to overcome.


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> The WonderK standard is a high bar to overcome.



I don't want you guys learning bad techniques that don't develop into anything.


----------



## Gregriii

You can do an Youtube channel where you make tutorials (?) :'D


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> You can do an Youtube channel where you make tutorials (?) :'D



Not happening.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Not happening.



I'm sorry but this made me laugh xD omg
I'll try to find some good tuts for you Devin :3


----------



## Stepheroo

Gregriii said:


> You can do an Youtube channel where you make tutorials (?) :'D



that just seems like a lot of work ew


----------



## BungoTheElf

Streams would be fun though :D //shot


----------



## Stepheroo

lynn105 said:


> Streams would be fun though :D //shot



i can never turn down a good stream so i have to agree


----------



## Beary

Anybody know a good source for stocks?


----------



## Gregriii

Can you post what brush is the one of the reference signature in your shop?


----------



## WonderK

@Beary: Google search. 

@Gregriii: Which one.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> @Beary: Google search.
> 
> @Gregriii: Which one.


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


>



Those aren't vectors nor brushes.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Those aren't vectors nor brushes.



Oh. But, can you post them?


----------



## WonderK

Click here


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> Click here



TYVM >.<


----------



## WonderK

Added more links under the "RENDERS" section.


----------



## WonderK

*NEW SECTIONS ADDED: PSD FILES and RESOURCE PACKS*

PSD FILES: Now you can look into the layers of GFX pieces and really learn some stuff.

RESOURCE PACKS: These are packs that have everything from C4Ds to renders. They have everything in them!​


----------



## unravel

sending mine here
https://www.mediafire.com/?q8h3bspu1f5pxn9
Credits to people who own the c4d, textures, etc


----------



## WonderK

ITookYourWaffles said:


> sending mine here
> https://www.mediafire.com/?q8h3bspu1f5pxn9
> Credits to people who own the c4d, textures, etc



I'll add a section for this in a bit.


----------



## Gregriii

Y don't understand what are the PSD ;v;


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> Y don't understand what are the PSD ;v;



If you use GIMP or any photo editing software, you should know what a PSD file is.


----------



## Gregriii

WonderK said:


> If you use GIMP or any photo editing software, you should know what a PSD file is.



I know that are the Photoshop files, that contains all used in the photo, but, what I don't understand is the utility that has in the GFX resources.


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> I know that are the Photoshop files, that contains all used in the photo, but, what I don't understand is the utility that has in the GFX resources.



The fact that you're able to dig around in all the layers to *understand* what makes a magnificent graphical piece "tick"?


----------



## Farobi

Very nooby question: how do we add the brushes here to photoshop?


----------



## WonderK

Farobi said:


> Very nooby question: how do we add the brushes here to photoshop?



You simply download the file and double click it when it has completed its download.


----------



## unravel

You can see how people do GFX maybe you will get ideas in this tutorial vid


Spoiler


----------



## BerryPop

how do i use the resource pack?


----------



## Aryxia

BerryPop said:


> how do i use the resource pack?



Download them & unzip them. If they come in a .rar file, you'll need a program like 7Zip or WinRAR to get them open.


----------



## unravel

BerryPop said:


> how do i use the resource pack?





Spoiler:  step by step vid here


----------



## Beary

THIS SIGNATURE WAS VERY FRUSTRATING.
Took me a few days of on and off work. I'm honestly irritated that it took me that long, but..
Feedback pls?


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> THIS SIGNATURE WAS VERY FRUSTRATING.
> Took me a few days of on and off work. I'm honestly irritated that it took me that long, but..
> Feedback pls?



One of the best I've seen from you, Beary. Good lighting and depth you have going on there. Try working on adding more effects and lowering the contrast of your render. Also, the text placement seems weird. Try to fiddle with it a bit to match the flow of the render. Great job overall, though!


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> One of the best I've seen from you, Beary. Good lighting and depth you have going on there. Try working on adding more effects and lowering the contrast of your render. Also, the text placement seems weird. Try to fiddle with it a bit to match the flow of the render. Great job overall, though!



Pshhhhhhhhh ( sound of me deflating)
Okay umm
What do you mean by effects? :-;


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> Pshhhhhhhhh ( sound of me deflating)
> Okay umm
> What do you mean by effects? :-;



Adding C4Ds and fractals to your signature.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> Adding C4Ds and fractals to your signature.



Okie doke. Will try to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bit better?




I'm reeeeeally bad at placing C4Ds and finding good ones


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> Okie doke. Will try to do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Bit better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reeeeeally bad at placing C4Ds and finding good ones



What blending settings are you using for the render? It looks like it's fading into the background.


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> What blending settings are you using for the render? It looks like it's fading into the background.



I'm not using any. ;-;


----------



## WonderK

Beary said:


> I'm not using any. ;-;



Alright. You need to erase a couple layers that are overlapping the render then. There's too much going on and that's making the render fade into the background.


----------



## Gregriii

I've downloaded some smudge brushes, but they don't do that "smudge effect" how I can make it??? D:


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> I've downloaded some smudge brushes, but they don't do that "smudge effect" how I can make it??? D:



You need to have the smudge tool selected with said brush. You also need to practice stroking orders to get nice smudge effects.


----------



## Miharu

This is so nice! ; w; Such great tutorials and resources! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## WonderK

Added Morbid-sheep's monster fractal pack under the C4D and fractal pack section. Look around this users deviant submissions. You can get an easy 500+ fractals from this artist. Truly amazing fractals of the upmost highest quality.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> Added Morbid-sheep's monster fractal pack under the C4D and fractal pack section. Look around this users deviant submissions. You can get an easy 500+ fractals from this artist. Truly amazing fractals of the upmost highest quality.



You sound like a used fractal salesman.


----------



## WonderK

Stepheroo said:


> You sound like a used fractal salesman.



Now that I re-read my post. Yeah. I agree.


----------



## WonderK

Added more beginner level tutorials and "LamiraGFX's guide to making a fantastic splatter signature" under concept understanding.


----------



## Cam1

Whelp, Im gonna try to do some GFX.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hah, nevermind. This is confusing me. I may try later though.


----------



## WonderK

PokeCam420 said:


> Whelp, Im gonna try to do some GFX.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hah, nevermind. This is confusing me. I may try later though.



You will never understand how to do something if you don't keep at it. If you're finding yourself stuck because of the interface layout of whatever photo editing program you're using, you can always look up youtube videos explaining all of the tools and appliances of said application.


----------



## Cam1

I cant seem to get the render to add and crop it down without the stock not cropping and then the whole picture becomes the render. Anyone that uses GIMP that can help me here?


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> I cant seem to get the render to add and crop it down without the stock not cropping and then the whole picture becomes the render. Anyone that uses GIMP that can help me here?



You using layers?


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> You using layers?


Yep. I dont know why it isnt working.


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> Yep. I dont know why it isnt working.



Can you try explaining what is happening better?


----------



## Cam1

Beary said:


> Can you try explaining what is happening better?


I will do my best. I paste in my stock(Not sure which goes first, stock or render, but Id assume stock, as that is the background), and I create that into a layer, and I merge it down into the background layer which is just white at the time. Then, I paste in my render and turn it into a layer. When I go to crop down the render so it fits into the stock(it is too tall), it crops both layers :/. I may be doing everything wrong from the beginning, but I figured I would ask someone who has been doing this longer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I figured it out. I was using a different tool than I was supposed to be. Sorry to bother!


----------



## Axeler137

Hey WonderK, mind critiquing a tag I did a couple days ago?


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> Hey WonderK, mind critiquing a tag I did a couple days ago?



Sure thing. Post it here.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Sure thing. Post it here.



Dis one.


----------



## WonderK

Looks good. Little effect usage, but it looks nice in this case. Add a light source in the clouds. Perhaps a lens flare?


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> Looks good. Little effect usage, but it looks nice in this case. Add a light source in the clouds. Perhaps a lens flare?



What would a lens flare look like...?


----------



## Gregriii

I have a perfect sig, but I need to make the "GFX" tone, how I can make it?  I need to make it more shiny D:


----------



## WonderK

Axeler137 said:


> What would a lens flare look like...?



It's basically the sun and the light it gives off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> I have a perfect sig, but I need to make the "GFX" tone, how I can make it?  I need to make it more shiny D:



Define shiny/give examples please.


----------



## Axeler137

WonderK said:


> It's basically the sun and the light it gives off.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Define shiny/give examples please.



So something like this:





Or.




Basically make more areas darker and others lighter?


----------



## Gregriii

What I should do to make 






Better (?)


----------



## WonderK

@Axeler: Yep. You want to make focal points.

@Gregriii: Not much else you can do. It's a super small image.


----------



## Gregriii

Now looks better? :3


----------



## WonderK

Oh. You were talking about that image. Erase a lot of the effects. There's too much going on; no where for the eyes to rest.


----------



## Gregriii

Now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh, I really try to do my best but I can't make the light effect to make look really god and I've tryied but... It's imposible D:


----------



## WonderK

Gregriii said:


> Now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I really try to do my best but I can't make the light effect to make look really god and I've tryied but... It's imposible D:



I said erase some, not everything. Lighting is pretty difficult and hard to grasp. I have tutorials on the front page that cover it.


----------



## lauraplays1

aww, shame there isn't a Mario Kart 7 file...


----------



## WonderK

Added a link to a pack of renders consisting of 800 anime characters. Courtesy to Kairi-Kitten and Sumemr.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Added a link to a pack of renders consisting of 800 anime characters. Courtesy to Kairi-Kitten and Sumemr.



Have fun with it everyone, so exciting


----------



## Cam1

Yey. Thank you Kairi and Sumemr


----------



## Farobi

Help! I got my signature for SOTW #2 ready but the only problem is that whenever I try to resize it, it's quality becomes really bad ( CS5 recommends 500 x 274 pixels, if I illogically mess with the pixel numbers the sig's resolution becomes worse). Is there anything that I can do to retain the quality of the signature?


----------



## Zanessa

Downloading that 800 render pack. 4 hours. 
But my body is ready. 


Spoiler: Dumb Reaction Picture


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

PokeCam420 said:


> Yey. Thank you Kairi and Sumemr



You're so welcome Haha I went holy crap O_O when I found it xD Insanely large amount of HQ renders <3


----------



## WonderK

Farobi said:


> Help! I got my signature for SOTW #2 ready but the only problem is that whenever I try to resize it, it's quality becomes really bad ( CS5 recommends 500 x 274 pixels, if I illogically mess with the pixel numbers the sig's resolution becomes worse). Is there anything that I can do to retain the quality of the signature?



What's the original size of it and what file type is it?


----------



## Cam1

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're so welcome Haha I went holy crap O_O when I found it xD Insanely large amount of HQ renders <3


Haha. Are there Danganronpa renders? I guess I will find out in 4 hours according to Zanessa XD


----------



## Zanessa

I can't download the 800 anime render pack. It takes too long. Four hours? It's just not worth it. :/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ZanessaGaily said:


> I can't download the 800 anime render pack. It takes too long. Four hours? It's just not worth it. :/



I guess depending on how patient one is xD It's up to you though I am in love with the renders xD


----------



## Bowie

ZanessaGaily said:


> I can't download the 800 anime render pack. It takes too long. Four hours? It's just not worth it. :/



You have failed your body.


----------



## Zanessa

Bowie said:


> You have failed your body.



I know ;A; 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I guess depending on how patient one is xD It's up to you though I am in love with the renders xD



I'm normally very patient but the first time it finished, it had an error with unzipping the file and the second time, it didn't finish it, and when I resumed, I got the same error about some mask not matching or whatever. :/


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ZanessaGaily said:


> I know ;A;
> 
> 
> 
> I'm normally very patient but the first time it finished, it had an error with unzipping the file and the second time, it didn't finish it, and when I resumed, I got the same error about some mask not matching or whatever. :/



Ack, errors suck ;_; Sorry to hear that


----------



## WonderK

Wait. What? It takes four hours to download the pack? What the frig. I might get the folder and upload it on media-fire so you guys don't have to wait that long for it. I'll give credit to the creator of the folder of course.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> Wait. What? It takes four hour to download the pack? What the frig. I might get the folder and upload it on media-fire so you guys don't have to wait that long for it. I'll give credit to the creator of the folder of course.



Good idea Yeah it's one h*** of a long DL ;_;


----------



## Zanessa

WonderK said:


> Wait. What? It takes four hours to download the pack? What the frig. I might get the folder and upload it on media-fire so you guys don't have to wait that long for it. I'll give credit to the creator of the folder of course.



That would be WONDERful ;A;


----------



## Farobi

WonderK said:


> What's the original size of it and what file type is it?



It's PNG and it's 500 x 274 I believe.


----------



## WonderK

Cut the canvas size down instead of resizing the entire image.


----------



## JellofishXD

this is so helpful!

- - - Post Merge - - -

downloading stuff from it right now!


----------



## BerryPop

How come when i upload things they come out blurry?


----------



## WonderK

How are you uploading your images? And what file is it?


----------



## BerryPop

I usually upload them to here and its a png file


----------



## WonderK

Don't upload them here. It kills the quality. Use tinypic, imgur, or photobucket to upload images.


----------



## BerryPop

Well, i uploaded this to tiny pic, so


Spoiler: ta da!


----------



## WonderK

Quality is much nicer.


----------



## BerryPop

I found some brushes:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/GIMP-Stars-57244996
http://www.deviantart.com/art/GIMP-Glow-I-91291141
http://www.deviantart.com/art/GIMP-Bubbles-90842381


----------



## jamie!

Super useful!


----------



## kitanii

Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Cou

Hi guys! Don't know if I can ask for resources here but, do you guys know good watercolor brushes for photoshop? ;A;


----------



## WonderK

Cou said:


> Hi guys! Don't know if I can ask for resources here but, do you guys know good watercolor brushes for photoshop? ;A;



Click here

Browse and download at your leisure.


----------



## Lassy

Oh cool thread, I make graphic resources myself, here is the link of my DA if anybody is interested  
http://fulsia.deviantart.com/
I haven't posted anything in ages, maybe I should do something today xD


----------



## WonderK

Lassy said:


> Oh cool thread, I make graphic resources myself, here is the link of my DA if anybody is interested
> http://fulsia.deviantart.com/
> I haven't posted anything in ages, maybe I should do something today xD



Impressive textures. Added a link on the front page to your deviant art texture gallery.


----------



## Lassy

WonderK said:


> Impressive textures. Added a link on the front page to your deviant art texture gallery.


Thanks 
I'd like to also share a good renders site, it's french, but there's tons of renders:
http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/
Plus I don't think it's too hard to navigate, "galerie" is the same as in english.


----------



## f11

Lassy said:


> Thanks
> I'd like to also share a good renders site, it's french, but there's tons of renders:
> http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/
> Plus I don't think it's too hard to navigate, "galerie" is the same as in english.


i found it in English http://www.renders-graphics.com


----------



## WonderK

@Lassy: No problem.

@Crystal: Added the site.


----------



## Lassy

C r y s t a l said:


> i found it in English http://www.renders-graphics.com



Oh it's new the English version :0 it's originally a french site xD


----------



## WonderK

Added a new advanced tutorial.


----------



## f11

How do you get the brushes to photoshop if they are an abr file?


----------



## WonderK

You simply double click the ABR file.


----------



## Gregriii

How I use textures? :3


----------



## WonderK

Depends on what you're using them for. If you're going to use them to add texture to the entire image, set the texture to soft light in blending settings. Lower the opacity to around 40~50.


----------



## unravel

welp help me to improve guys >.>


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> welp help me to improve guys >.>



Maybe you can remove the "Photoshop CS 5" in the bottom left of the screen?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What is it going to be used for? It can't be a signature with that size .. for fun lang nito? xD

It's pretty nice though.


----------



## WonderK

First thing you should work on is blending your render into the tag. I have a tutorial on the front page that covers this. It's under "concept understanding".


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Maybe you can remove the "Photoshop CS 5" in the bottom left of the screen?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What is it going to be used for? It can't be a signature with that size .. for fun lang nito? xD
> 
> It's pretty nice though.



Fb cover photo >.>


----------



## unravel

Dunno if I'm doing it right for me it seems off >.>


----------



## WonderK

Like I said, look at the blending tutorial. Start by changing the color of the background to a blue/orange color to match the render.


----------



## WonderK

Updated the front page graphic.


----------



## WonderK

Added the PSD file of the banner on the front page. Enjoy looking through it.


----------



## Zanessa

Can I get some.. uh.. critique maybe? 
How does this look?


----------



## WonderK

You should never put text in a corner. It looks bland and boring. Work on the lighting. Blur the sides and background a bit. Add light sources. Add more effects. Good job burning the sides to focus the lighting. 

After you do said above, post the result.


----------



## Gregriii

How do you say the "light renders" I don't remmeber the name TT Blend Blind Soft or something like that Dx


----------



## Gosalyne

So wait, when you say in the signature competition: "_Signature must be created by you and you alone_", it means that you can basically copy-paste, overlap, modify, etc., other people's art?

I thought it meant you need to create it yourself, ie drawing it (which I actually - uselessly - did last time)....
A bit confusing, really


----------



## Axeler137

Gosalyne said:


> So wait, when you say in the signature competition: "_Signature must be created by you and you alone_", it means that you can basically copy-paste, overlap, modify, etc., other people's art?
> 
> I thought it meant you need to create it yourself, ie drawing it (which I actually - uselessly - did last time)....
> A bit confusing, really



With GFX design, you do take elements from other sources. A render here, and a stock there. When Wonder states, that a _"Signature must be created by you and you alone"_, he means that you cannot take a signature/tag, that is within the bounds of restrictions, and pass it as your own. He wasn't talking about completely drawing everything from scratch and using that for the contest, that's sorta what the DOTM will be for. The SOTW is for those who make GFX tags and compete with a common theme/concept. If you want to be that particular then, so be it. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## Gosalyne

Axeler137 said:


> With GFX design, you do take elements from other sources. A render here, and a stock there. When Wonder states, that a _"Signature must be created by you and you alone"_, he means that you cannot take a signature/tag, that is within the bounds of restrictions, and pass it as your own. He wasn't talking about completely drawing everything from scratch and using that for the contest, that's sorta what the DOTM will be for. The SOTW is for those who make GFX tags and compete with a common theme/concept. If you want to be that particular then, so be it.
> Does that make sense?



Thanks a lot for your kind answer. Yes, it makes sense, I wasn't very clear. 
You see, I'm a video-games artist myself (you can have a look if you want) , and I logically assumed that one needs to draw it  

But I'm open to try other styles too.


----------



## Axeler137

Gosalyne said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind answer. Yes, it makes sense, I wasn't very clear.
> You see, I'm a video-games artist myself (you can have a look if you want) , and I logically assumed that one needs to draw it
> 
> But I'm open to try other styles too.



Wow! You have some amazing work! I like it a lot!
But yeah, you should try GFX out, it's a lot of fun. Of course, it's not for everyone though. 
Hope my response cleared things up for you!


----------



## Gosalyne

Axeler137 said:


> Wow! You have some amazing work! I like it a lot!
> But yeah, you should try GFX out, it's a lot of fun. Of course, it's not for everyone though.
> Hope my response cleared things up for you!



Thanks a bunch for your kind help and comments


----------



## BellGreen

Gosalyne said:


> Thanks a bunch for your kind help and comments



Honestly, I think your art is so good it could literally be passed off as GFX  You should definitely make stocks and renders out of your works, because I would definitely buy some.


----------



## BellGreen

Gosalyne said:


> Thanks a bunch for your kind help and comments



Honestly, I think your art is so good it could literally be passed off as GFX  You should definitely make stocks and renders out of your works, because I would definitely buy some.


----------



## Axeler137

BellGreen said:


> Honestly, I think your art is so good it could literally be passed off as GFX  You should definitely make stocks and renders out of your works, because I would definitely buy some.



TRUTH


----------



## Gosalyne

BellGreen said:


> Honestly, I think your art is so good it could literally be passed off as GFX  You should definitely make stocks and renders out of your works, because I would definitely buy some.



I work at Mediatonic (a videogames company here in London), we are so busy, and I have to draw all day. lol
Playing AC and this site are a bit of a break for me.

I only do very occasional commissions, really, but I am most grateful for your wonderfully kind words.


----------



## WonderK

@Gosalyne: Axeler provided a good explanation to your question.

@Gregriii: Elaborate a bit more.


----------



## Hatsune Miku

I've seen Waffles doing this going to learn this and give him a surprise.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

im going to join in because I want to make a sig so here I go senpai!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

may I have some critique? I made one im actually proud of 
let me upload it

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Ashtot

Might give this a try sometime soon.


----------



## WonderK

Added several smudging tutorials and changed the front page banner.


----------



## Cam1

What are some basic fonts that you guys tend to use often that I could try to incorporate into my works? Im not very good at choosing fonts to use in my pieces, and Im not sure what to download. Thank you in advance!


----------



## WonderK

PokeCam420 said:


> What are some basic fonts that you guys tend to use often that I could try to incorporate into my works? Im not very good at choosing fonts to use in my pieces, and Im not sure what to download. Thank you in advance!



I downloaded a thousand fonts and go through whichever ones "match" the atmosphere of the tag I'm working on. Fonts will always change depending on the render/setting of what you're working on.


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> I downloaded a thousand fonts and go through whichever ones "match" the atmosphere of the tag I'm working on. Fonts will always change depending on the render/setting of what you're working on.


Thank you! I will go on a downloading spree later


----------



## WonderK

PokeCam420 said:


> Thank you! I will go on a downloading spree later



The sites listed on the front page are the only sites you need to go to to download fonts. Those are the sites I personally use myself for my fonts.


----------



## Cam1

GIMP users: how do you take an image and make it black and white? i have wondered for quite a while now and figured I would finally ask.


----------



## WonderK

Here's a tutorial.

click here


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> Here's a tutorial.
> 
> click here


Thanks again!


----------



## WonderK

Added a lot more PSD packs and RESOURCE packs to the front page.


----------



## Cam1

so I downloaded some of the C4Ds, but I dont know how to access them. Help? Like it downloads a single file that I cant open. I tried googling, but it just said to copy paste the c4ds that I cant access.


----------



## WonderK

It's prob a .RAR or .ZIP file. You need a program to open those files. Do you have a PC or a MAC?


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> It's prob a .RAR or .ZIP file. You need a program to open those files. Do you have a PC or a MAC?



I think it was a .RAR file. I have a regular PC


----------



## WonderK

You need winRAR to open up those files. It's a free download software.


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> You need winRAR to open up those files. It's a free download software.



Awesome, thank you! Will go download that in a few.


----------



## WonderK

Made a new banner for the front page.


----------



## Miharu

@WonderK 
omg that looks really awesome!!! Great job!! <3 I can't stop staring ahahahaha!~ I love your smudging skills!


----------



## WonderK

I posted this in my gallery, but since I also am sharing the PSD file I thought I'd post this here as well. The PSD file has over 60 layers and every layer is named with what's actually going on in the layer. Feel more than free to download this PSD file and dig around in it. 







- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Render used:





- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Here's the PSD file for this: 
*Click here*​


----------



## flutterstheunicorn

First time doing GFX stuffs


Spoiler: clicky!










Can anyone give me some feedback?


----------



## Cam1

flutterstheunicorn said:


> First time doing GFX stuffs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me some feedback?


It's really blurred and there is almost no focal point because of that :/. Sharpen the renders and the text a bit, and add some lighting in . There are plenty of amazing tutorials in this thread for lighting. Hope this helped some


----------



## flutterstheunicorn

Cam said:


> It's really blurred and there is almost no focal point because of that :/. Sharpen the renders and the text a bit, and add some lighting in . There are plenty of amazing tutorials in this thread for lighting. Hope this helped some



thanks for your advice!


----------



## Cam1

flutterstheunicorn said:


> thanks for your advice!


No problem! Also, for your next sig that you make, try using just one render and playing around with some of the effects tutorials on here! They really help a lot!


----------



## Llust

i couldnt find anything in the tutorials for this, but can someone explain how to use a clipping mask on a gif in photoshop? none of the tutorials i found are useful and i cant seem to add a clipping mask without messing up the gif in some way


----------

